# Swacker Broadheads



## m.parker (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried these broadheads, and how do they fly.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

I havent and dont plan on using them. If you look at them they have to flares off the blade almost to the back of the blades and there what open the blds. unless im mistaken. which means the head will be over 2/3 of the way penetrated before they can open, there is nothing else to open the blades but those, which means the blades wont be open until they are inside the body....so tiny enterance and prolly horrible penetration.


----------



## m.parker (Jul 11, 2009)

pakilla86 said:


> i havent and dont plan on using them. If you look at them they have to flares off the blade almost to the back of the blades and there what open the blds. Unless im mistaken. Which means the head will be over 2/3 of the way penetrated before they can open, there is nothing else to open the blades but those, which means the blades wont be open until they are inside the body....so tiny enterance and prolly horrible penetration.


10-4


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

I use the Sonorans, which are the same thing. (They just repackaged them.) They fly great, and the wild boar I killed a few months ago went only ten yards after bleeding all over the place. I plan on using them on Coues deer next month.

I think it's a great design.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

They aren't going to give you the entrance hole of a Rage, but there is no doubt they will cut a wide swath going through the vitals of a big game animal. And if you are shooting a high enough KE bow to get them to exit, you will certainly get a good blood trail.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

they are the same design as the aftershock expandable b heads the open up in the animal no real entrance hole and if dont get a pass thru their wont be a blood trail.:thumbs_do


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Even if it doesn't open (which is highly unlikely) it'll still make a 1" wide entrance cut, which ain't too shabby.

I'd post a photo of that hog with a nasty entrance hole and blood all over the place, but I don't want it ending up on a PETA website or at the next congressional hearing on hunting. However, if anyone wants to see it, PM me.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

BTM said:


> Even if it doesn't open (which is highly unlikely) it'll still make a 1" wide entrance cut, which ain't too shabby.
> 
> I'd post a photo of that hog with a nasty entrance hole and blood all over the place, but I don't want it ending up on a PETA website or at the next congressional hearing on hunting. However, if anyone wants to see it, PM me.


Post it! Who cares!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Post it up;don't worry about what the tree huggers and lib politicians think.Remember...they hate you anyway.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

rut said:


> Post it up;don't worry about what the tree huggers and lib politicians think.Remember...they hate you anyway.


Hell yea post it up...I just dont see any conceivable way that it can open before it penetrates unless it opens in flight...which would be even worse.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*re*

please dony hold back on posting those pics due to ****** peta members.


----------



## Hoss79 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Swacker works great!!!*

I have shot 3 deer and 2 hogs with the swacker broadheads 100gr. Great entry/exit holes and even better blood trails than I have ever had with anything else. I will not shoot anything else. They also fly great too. Sight in with field points and did not have to re-sight for the broadheads. Have pics too...


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

*swhacker*

I shoot the 100gr heads and love the way they fly I use them on sika deer and they do the job


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*swacker/sonoran*

We have used them for years, on deer and hogs. They fly great, they work great, and have never had a failure. Because of the design, they have less chance of deflection, because they do have some penetration before opening. And, they are legal, with a 1 inch cut if they don't open. I know hundreds of people shooting a 1 inch broadhead, and yet no one advises them that they won't have an entrance hole, or exit hole, or no blood trail  Try them yourself and judge it then, not by the opinions of some who have never used them. Go to the AT #2 antelope thread and ask some of them what they thought about that doe I used one on.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoss79 said:


> I have shot 3 deer and 2 hogs with the swacker broadheads 100gr. Great entry/exit holes and even better blood trails than I have ever had with anything else. I will not shoot anything else. They also fly great too. Sight in with field points and did not have to re-sight for the broadheads. Have pics too...


DAMN! Ray Charles could have tracked that deer!


----------



## mtelkhuntr (Aug 18, 2009)

Back when Swhacker was still sonoran, I used em a ton on everything from antelope to elk and loved them. The cut the heck out of an animal, and I've never had to worry about deflection because of the design. These broadheads work great, try em for yourself. Just bought another dozen so I don't have to worry about finding them again in the next few years.


----------



## twiztidbow (Oct 1, 2010)

*i use the swacker*

i switch to the swacker and i am very impressed both with the accuary and the impact it has on deer. SWACKER SWACKER SWACKER i love to swack it.


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I'll schwack it.


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

i hear they open so fast you can hear the shwack


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd like to send a Swacker up Hank Parkers rear end!!


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm all about the deployment system of a broadhead and the greatest efficiency of deployment of the blades. You can see that the blade fold forward on this broadhead and the 'trigger' is the base of the blade. That being said, like #2 poster commented, the broadhead will be inside of the animal when the blades are triggered to deploy and, furthermore, the blades will be pushing against the resistence of flesh during their deployment. Obviously the blade deployment will win the battle over flesh, but not without the cost of kenetic energy and velocity.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

how fast do they have to open to hear the swack?


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Entrance holes are nearly irrelavant as compared to internal damage. You cut a deer through the heart with a great shot and you dont need a blood trail. That said, they actually open on contact as others. The force just propels them backwards and thus slicing as it deploys. Will it be like a Rage? Nope, but i have found they fly much better and generally ive had better results with them than Rage


----------



## ARnut31 (Dec 24, 2006)

I shoot a 60 lb destroyer and get pass throughs at 30 yards and the arrow is burried in the dirt 6 inches, im shooting the 100 grain head, 1 3/4 inch cut.
Very happy with them!!!
For all you non believers try them on a doe, and you will be hooked!!!!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

ARnut31 said:


> I shoot a 60 lb destroyer and get pass throughs at 30 yards and the arrow is burried in the dirt 6 inches, im shooting the 100 grain head, 1 3/4 inch cut.
> Very happy with them!!!
> For all you non believers try them on a doe, and you will be hooked!!!!


Why not try them on a buck???? Doe only broadhead?


----------



## ARnut31 (Dec 24, 2006)

They will work for both smarty pants!

how many people that dont believe they work are goin to try to take a buck with it first ?
Take the first doe that comes by and give her the swhacker!!!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

ARnut31 said:


> They will work for both smarty pants!
> 
> how many people that dont believe they work are goin to try to take a buck with it first ?
> Take the first doe that comes by and give her the swhacker!!!


Could not stop myself with that one!!!! sorry. I thought about them but not sure of them


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i think they look cheap but i have a buddy who swears by them and won't shoot anything else.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

m.parker said:


> Has anyone tried these broadheads, and how do they fly.


I watched Levy Morgan shoot an elk at 91yds with a swacker BH on TV. They must fly pretty good to shoot out that far.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

Jfriesner said:


> I watched Levy Morgan shoot an elk at 91yds with a swacker BH on TV. They must fly pretty good to shoot out that far.


I think levi could shoot any broadhead that far without and trouble!!!


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> I think levi could shoot any broadhead that far without and trouble!!!


Agreed but the point is he did it with a swacker which is what the OP was asking about. But the BH itself has to fly pretty straight to kill an elk at 91yds even with a great archer like Levi behind the string.


----------



## All Maggot 81 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been bow hunting about two years, Barnett C5 and Mathews Z-cam, use the swacker head on both (125 gr). I've got great results with them, inlet hole is small but exit is 2 1/4" . Four deer over the last two years, furthest run was 40 yds before they dropped. This years 8 pt went 20-30 yds. They do "look" cheap, but I've pounded them into the ground after clean pass throughs on all of the deer (several cut through ribs) and they still are working, well except for the one I closed in the truck door. They do make an interesting "swack" when they deploy, I really like the point penetration before the cutters open, I think it reduces deflection. I'm not an expert by any means but it'll take some convincing for me to change.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I have a couple buddies that are using them with crossbows.They have not had any problems at all with them.They have hit shoulder blades and the head surrived with no damage.I don't really care for them,but from what I have seen they have worked very well with high speed crossbows.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Made a Texas heart shot at 27 yards deer went about 70 yards down hill.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Tracked a few, didn't perform too well, bend up real easy as expected. Real long thin body is really weak. One buck was a sharp down angle shot and perfect hit (as good as it could be). Came out on his bottom but slightly on the far other side. Went over 1/4 mile. Poor blood trail even with a huge hole on the bottom of him. Another hit near shoulder but not actual shoulder blade and was bent all up. Make all perfect shots and they'll work fine I guess, just like a Rage.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

shot a doe at 20 yards she ran about 15 and tipped over.. her lungs were hangin out the back side.. will post some pics if i have them


----------



## Mississippi66 (Oct 1, 2006)

I killed two doe with the 100gr Swhackers this year. Both deer were dead close to with in sight.Both shots were a pass through.The entry holes were kinda small as expected but not tiny. The exit holes were very large,awesome blood trails. I got no complaints.


----------



## archeryridge (Jul 8, 2009)

It's kinda interesting the OP goes by the name parker. Hmmm. 

About the broadhead, I've never used one but I had a question. Like others have said the tail end of the blades are what opens them up. Is that part of the blade sharpened? Those that use them swear they get a one inch entrance hole but that's not possible if the tail of the blade isnt sharp and it folds back as it enters the animal. What's the real story?


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

My buddy just shot a doe in Missouri and she fell within a few yards of the shot. The entrance hole was decent but the exit hole was crazy big. He's sold on them.


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

Nichko said:


> I'd like to send a Swacker up Hank Parkers rear end!!


ditto


----------



## jbm1105 (Nov 25, 2010)

I was given a pack of 100gr. Swacker Broadheads a few months ago. I have been shooting Rage tips for the past two years. The Swackers fly very true and have good expansion. I shot a 154 White Tail about three weeks ago at 20 yds and dropped him. He went less than 50 yds, good blood and complete penetration, nice exit wound. I am getting ready to order some today, came across this forum and wanted to give some feedback. Great Broadheads!


----------



## jbm1105 (Nov 25, 2010)

What a bunch of jack-a**'s. Find something better to do than post crap like this. Must be jealous!


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

jbm1105 said:


> What a bunch of jack-a**'s. Find something better to do than post crap like this. Must be jealous!


?????? Jealous of what?


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

the one thing that turned me away from them is the "MADE IN JAPAN" on the back of tha box!!!!!!! keep tha money that goes toward the sport of archery here in tha USA!!!!!!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I want to try them bad, I have been looking at them for a couple years. Everytime I think I am ready, I talk myself out of it. Maybe I will grow some stones someday soon and try them!


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

archeryridge said:


> It's kinda interesting the OP goes by the name parker. Hmmm.
> 
> About the broadhead, I've never used one but I had a question. Like others have said the tail end of the blades are what opens them up. Is that part of the blade sharpened? Those that use them swear they get a one inch entrance hole but that's not possible if the tail of the blade isnt sharp and it folds back as it enters the animal. What's the real story?


Yes the tail blades are sharpened and are straight out like a T. As it punches through they cut a 1" hole. As these blades are forced back as they go through they open up the main blades 1 1/3" that are then angeled back. Any force lose would just be due to what it would take to break the rubber band. It starts with a small tip that tapers bigger slowly and I can tell you it takes less force for this tip to penitrate the hide than the rage tip. The up side for me is it really does fly like your field points, not just with a perfectly tuned bow like the fine print on the other broad heads. So far Im 1 for 1 with this head. Dint blow through but I was on the ground and it blew through first shoulder,double lunged and hit the other shoulder but didnt come out. I found her 125-150 yrds away and am satisfied with this head so far. Like it better then the rage.


----------



## OTH (Dec 5, 2010)

I think they have a good thing going.
For you saying about the loss of energy, yeah the arrow may loose some energy opening but all do but what it is doing is transferring that energy into the deer. With most people shooting 50, 60, and 70 lb draw weights you got some energy to spare I'm sure. most states have a minimum draw weight of 30 or 40 lbs so are you saying those bows are ineffective? 
My 2 cents.


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

For those who like the BH..... Could you please explain to me why you would shoot a BH that opens AFTER it enters the deer? This causes a small entrance hole and without a passthrough makes it very difficult to track.


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Archeryridge: The rear blades have a sharp edge on them.

Since my original post I've killed a Coues and a California Blacktail with the Swhacker-Sonorans. Both were dead in five seconds and 60 yards. Because I saw them go down I didn't bother checking on the bloodtrails, but I don't recall seeing tons of crimson on the ground. However, I also recently killed two small Sitka deer with big fixed bladers (125 grain Muzzies), that also didn't leave much blood even though the kills were also quick. Five deer (three with Sonorans and two with Muzzy) don't constitute a massive database, plus it depends on the nature of the hit, thickness of the fur, etc.

Bottom line: For small critters like coyotes, my quiver will be full of Swhackers. For big stuff (elk, moose, mulies...) I'll load up with Muzzies. For mid-sized animals I'll use the Muzzies out to 40 yards and the Swackers for longer shots.


----------



## Jpollet (Jan 10, 2011)

I love them, Great Exit hole , if your willing to wait for the right shot !!


----------



## bigd83 (Jul 31, 2011)

My dad uses these broadheads, and he loves them. he got 2 dows last year with the same arrow. I wouldnt have believed it if i didnt see it.
but there was a blood trail for 20 yards out both sides of the deer. i just purchesd 3 so i could try them


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Shelby said:


> For those who like the BH..... Could you please explain to me why you would shoot a BH that opens AFTER it enters the deer? This causes a small entrance hole and without a passthrough makes it very difficult to track.


Well its like any over the top expandable head. They make a bigger entry cut than say the Grim reapers(which are an awesome head). The idea is to have undamaged blades going through the vitals unlike say a Rage head that the blades have to go through the hair, hide and ribs before hitting vitals. Plus on a Rage when the blades are hitting those things its slowing it down as well. When the Swhacker opens inside the first set of ribs the blades are super sharp and has more KE left to exit the animal..


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

Say it twice its more effective Swacker...Swacker....


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Internal damage" is irrelevant. If you can't find your animal because your trying to track that internal damage on a pin hole...



volgrad7 said:


> Entrance holes are nearly irrelavant as compared to internal damage. You cut a deer through the heart with a great shot and you dont need a blood trail. That said, they actually open on contact as others. The force just propels them backwards and thus slicing as it deploys. Will it be like a Rage? Nope, but i have found they fly much better and generally ive had better results with them than Rage


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well thats true on a bad shot. If the shot is good there should be no tracking job for the most part. 2 1/4" cutting through both lungs or heart will result in a very short tracking job. This is true with most broadheads on the market except that maybe with 2 1'4" cut the animal may go less distance. I love testing and trying out all broadheads but its still a fact that a 2 blade 1" cut in the right place means dead deer.


----------



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

I won some 100 grain at a silent auction just recently....i may have to give them a try. I've never liked the idea of mechanicals, but maybe these will make me a believer.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Love the way some of you guys can tell us exactly how this head works without even holding one or shooting one. I have used these heads and killed quiet a few animals and they will leave entrance holes a lot larger than most people think. Never had any problem with them bending or breaking either. For those that say that they have used them and had small entrance holes and very little blood, use any head on the market and put it in that exact same spot and it will be the same result. For the record, I do not use these heads anymore, but not because they do not work, I just like trying new heads on the market, but I would not hesistate to use these heads again. They are not for a bow with light KE, but they do work and work well just like any head on the market.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

elkman6x6 said:


> "Internal damage" is irrelevant. If you can't find your animal because your trying to track that internal damage on a pin hole...



o no! all this time i thought that a 2 blade 1" cut in a set of lungs would kill.....dang better tell all the makers of 2 blade heads they are wasting their time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ROTFLMAO


----------



## Narf (Nov 2, 2009)

Anynamewilldo said:


> Yes the tail blades are sharpened and are straight out like a T. As it punches through they cut a 1" hole. As these blades are forced back as they go through they open up the main blades 1 1/3" that are then angeled back. *Any force lose would just be due to what it would take to break the rubber band.* It starts with a small tip that tapers bigger slowly and I can tell you it takes less force for this tip to penitrate the hide than the rage tip. The up side for me is it really does fly like your field points, not just with a perfectly tuned bow like the fine print on the other broad heads. So far Im 1 for 1 with this head. Dint blow through but I was on the ground and it blew through first shoulder,double lunged and hit the other shoulder but didnt come out. I found her 125-150 yrds away and am satisfied with this head so far. Like it better then the rage.


Any moving parts use up energy...simple physics.


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> Why not try them on a buck???? Doe only broadhead?


This buck heard the Swhack!! Notice the hole in the shoulder blade...complete pass through @ 25 yds, he made it 75 yds before tipping over...this was my first bow buck by the way!!


----------



## Bow Captain (Aug 2, 2011)

Muzzys are always good.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Bow Captain said:


> Muzzys are always good.



And???


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bow Captain said:


> Muzzys are always good.


So is a jack and coke after work :darkbeer: OH crap this thread is about swackers sorry! 
Now back to the topic, I like the swackers. I used the 1-3/4" heads for a few years and I know they do the job.. WELL I just bought the green 2" and I cant wait to try them. It certainly dont help that they are owned/endorsed by Hank Parker and made in Japan, but you cant argue with proof and the only proof I need is my own.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

wouldn't even consider using them. All my fixed heads fly just fine and do the job without...nm


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

hoyt3 said:


> wouldn't even consider using them. All my fixed heads fly just fine and do the job without...nm


Then why even consider posting on a swacker thread?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

hutch80 said:


> Then why even consider posting on a swacker thread?


Amen. that doesnt help the OP out at all.


----------



## a21davis (Nov 2, 2010)

What Quiver works best with the Swacker Broadheads. May go pick some up tonight


----------



## huntin'Sunshine (Jul 3, 2012)

Many of you on here are complaining about how they make an enterance hole, I dont want my broadheads to open until they are inside. think about it, if your blades are exposed all the time if you take a bad shot and hit bone you are destroying your blades. the swacker will go through bone and only use its incredibly sharp blades on what needs to be cut up. The internals. Besides, they are the only broadhead I use and that's because they are the only one I have found that can actually make Quartering shots without getting shredded up by ribs or bone. One of the best out there and they fly perfect, they are even on sale right now. I say go SWHACK something before you pass judgement.


----------



## huntin'Sunshine (Jul 3, 2012)

*Go SWHACK something*

Many of you on here are complaining about how they make an enterance hole, I dont want my broadheads to open until they are inside. think about it, if your blades are exposed all the time if you take a bad shot and hit bone you are destroying your blades. the swacker will go through bone and only use its incredibly sharp blades on what needs to be cut up. The internals. Besides, they are the only broadhead I use and that's because they are the only one I have found that can actually make Quartering shots without getting shredded up by ribs or bone. One of the best out there and they fly perfect, they are even on sale right now. I say go SWHACK something before you pass judgement.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

didnt like the wa they flew


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

Shot a couple does with them late last season; pass thrus, great blood trails, unreal exit hole and quick kills. I was very very impressed, so much so they will fill my quiver this season. They are a great mechanical head.


----------



## swampyj (Jul 6, 2012)

Switched to Swacker last year after using grim Reapers. Like both, but I shot a doe straight through last year and the blood was like a faucet. Im gonna stick with the swackers until they let me down.


----------



## Volfan (Jul 8, 2005)

Levi Morgan also shot a mule deer at 80yds last week with a Swacker. Definately not an issue with flying true and penetrating for a fatal shot. Deer didn't go far at all. Internal damage must be devastating with those heads.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

PAkilla86 said:


> Hell yea post it up...I just dont see any conceivable way that it can open before it penetrates unless it opens in flight...which would be even worse.


Ive got apic for you proving just what you said. Give me a minute to find it and I willl post it up


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

PAkilla86 said:


> Hell yea post it up...I just dont see any conceivable way that it can open before it penetrates unless it opens in flight...which would be even worse.


Ive posted this pic before but here ya go. Shwacker entrance hole. I purchased 6 of them last year, used one, and sold the other 5. Didn't need to prove they suck twice. Granted, I found the doe, but first drops of blood were within a few feet of where she laid dead, no other blood at all, had to follow the kicked up leaves. Very pathetic


----------



## xrsfsho (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got a set for a zone deer this year. Have been trying everything and looking forward to seeing what they can do. I will post up pictures when i can. Season opens up next week

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

i have shot two mature bucks with them, great blood trails>
i like the look and flight of them. great head, would be the best head if the opened rear deploying. if you shoot mod weight arrows with good speed this head will work very well..


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I killed one doe with them and the bloodtrail was good but the entry hole was very small.rage have always been better for me.


----------



## Mahikilr (Jun 12, 2012)

How bout them vols! I'm pretty sure there is a thread on here about every broad head and how good it is or how much it sucks with supporters on both sides spewing facts. I shot them and loved them. I thought about switching to a cut on contact head this year but in reality I think they're all the same. Either you put it where its supposed to go or you don't. Even bullets fail (supposedly).


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

*Swhack*



m.parker said:


> Has anyone tried these broadheads, and how do they fly.


I use the swhack's, I've shot 4 does w/ them, unfortunately no chances at a mature buck yet. Of my 4 shots (Hoyt Maxxis 35, 60#), I had 2 shots inside 20 yards, both passed through. The other two shots were 30 & 40, the 30 caught some shoulder, but the deer died in sight. The 40 was slightly quartering away and hit the 2nd shoulder after going through lungs, the broadhead had just started to come out of the shoulder when it stopped. On the longer shots you can really hear the "Swhack" noise, shorter ones its harder to tell whether you are hearing it hit the deer or the dirt after pass through. 

Compared to the rage I used to use the blood trails are a bit lesser, but I have found penetration to be better which I believe to be more important. The fly like my field points do - just for fun i've tested them out to 60 on the target and I can't tell a difference from the field points. As far as durability, I have had no issues with the heads killing a single animal and being 100% in tact afterwards. I only shoot deer w/ them once and then I use a new head simply because I want to make sure that I have the sharpest blades possible for a clean ethical kill. Like most mechanicals, you aren't likely trying to reuse them all that often so I believe durability to be of lesser importance. If you wanted a reusable head, you'd probably have purchased muzzy's. 

One of the larger complaints people have is that Swhacker's don't come with a practice tip. After I kill a deer with a head, I put a little krazy glue in the head to keep the blades from coming out, and tape off the front portion w/ electrical tape. Would be simpler if they would just include a few practice tips, but not that much of a pain.


----------



## xrsfsho (Jul 5, 2012)

i do believe it is quite stupid they do not come with practice tips as well. but after shooting my deer with one i have no complaints. i was shooting the short blades come opening A zone. the buck gave me a quartering towards shot, went in just before the shoulder and out the other side breaking several ribs in the process. He didnt go more then 30 yards before he fell over. i bought a set of the 2" cutting heads a few weeks ago and are planing on using them on turkey and maybe a pig next week


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't think they're throw away heads at all. I shot two deer with the same head last year, and its still working properly now. Being a big Slick Trick fan, I didn't think the Swhacker blades were as sharp as I liked, so I sharpen all of mine. Not that easy to do, but I can do it on a Spyderco V sharpener. Now all of mine are scary sharp, which just makes me have that much more confidence in them.


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not a big Hank Parker fan but I AM a big swhacker fan. Have had nothing but good experiences with them- great penetration, great arrow flight, unreal blood trails, and short track jobs.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Narf said:


> Any moving parts use up energy...simple physics.


As does the drag from fixed blades having to cut thru hide and bones.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

when I got mine I call them and they told me to just tape them shut to use as a practice head but they fly so much like my fiekd heads that dont need a practice head


xrsfsho said:


> i do believe it is quite stupid they do not come with practice tips as well. but after shooting my deer with one i have no complaints. i was shooting the short blades come opening A zone. the buck gave me a quartering towards shot, went in just before the shoulder and out the other side breaking several ribs in the process. He didnt go more then 30 yards before he fell over. i bought a set of the 2" cutting heads a few weeks ago and are planing on using them on turkey and maybe a pig next week


----------



## xrsfsho (Jul 5, 2012)

donn92 said:


> when I got mine I call them and they told me to just tape them shut to use as a practice head but they fly so much like my fiekd heads that dont need a practice head


yea i use a set of electrical tape for mine when i shoot. but it would be nice to have at least one extra head that you arent worried about damaging. i have knicked the small blades during practice. and i just hone them down


----------



## Ryanvt (Feb 24, 2013)

These broadheads now come with a practice tip! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bQ_09Z9Zc4


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I used them until I tried the Ulmer Edge's. It is a good head, more durable than I expected. Blood trails were good but never had to rely on one all deer died within 80 yards. I wouldn't discourage you from using one. Previous posts are correct, entry hole is nothing to write home about but many shoot 1 1/4 fixed heads, entry not much smaller than those. Exit wounds are huge even with the 1 3/4" heads, never shot the 2" myself. I had pass throughs on every shot except on one deer but the head was sticking out of the opposite shoulder about 3 inches. I shoot a heavy arrow.


----------

